# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  با کاردانی ناپیوسته میشه ثبت نام کرد در کنکور سراسری امسال

## sagad1369

سلام.خدمت دوستان.دوستان من مدر ک کاردانی کامپیوتر ناپیوسته دارم.یعنی دیپلم  هنرستان کامپیوتر دارم اما مدرک کاردانی که از دانشگاه علمی کاربردی گرفتم داخلش نوشته کاردانی ناپیوسته.کسایی که رفتن دانشکده فنی داخل مدرکشون نوشته کاردانی پیوسته.الان داخل دفترچه زده فقط کاردانی پیوسته حق ثبت نام داره(من اینجور برداشت کردم)و اسمی از کاردانی ناپیوسته نبرده.من می تونم ثبت نام کنم یا نه؟خواهشن جوابمو بدین.و یه سوال دیگه فرم شماره 2رو هم شامل من میشه دیپلم رو سال۸۷گرفتم

----------


## sagad1369

کسی نیست جواب منو بده :Yahoo (12):

----------

